# when is the bob beers show on long island ny?



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

any one have the dates and times? thankyou:wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Super bowl sunday.He also usually has a table at buds show in a couple of weeks from now.Mostly the same dealers at both shows.Both shows are heavy on tjets.:thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

According to what Bob told me he is no longer doing the regular HOSCAR shows. Just the Super Bowl Show. pig


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

copperhead71 said:


> Super bowl sunday.He also usually has a table at buds show in a couple of weeks from now.Mostly the same dealers at both shows.Both shows are heavy on tjets.:thumbsup:


where is the other show besides superbowl? long island?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

partspig said:


> According to what Bob told me he is no longer doing the regular HOSCAR shows. Just the Super Bowl Show. pig


what state was the HOSCAR show at?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*HOCARS shows*

Not hoscars. I run the Melville Long Island show only once a year on Super Bowl Sunday. Check BudsHO website for all the show listings. Bob beers


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you Mr Aurora! LOL how YOU doin Bob?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

mr_aurora said:


> Not hoscars. I run the Melville Long Island show only once a year on Super Bowl Sunday. Check BudsHO website for all the show listings. Bob beers


you use to have it on long island 2 or 3 times a year, why did you cut it down? i only ask cause i dont drive so long island is good for me.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

krazikev said:


> where is the other show besides superbowl? long island?


Fishkill N.Y.(about 85 miles from NYC) There will be a thread about it soon enough.Great show!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

mr_aurora said:


> Not hoscars. I run the Melville Long Island show only once a year on Super Bowl Sunday. Check BudsHO website for all the show listings. Bob beers


Sorry Bob, Had all the right letters there! Just can't spell worth a damn. pig


----------

